# John Deere x320 and snow plow question



## concort (Feb 3, 2014)

I am thinking of getting a snow blower for my 2013 x320 however the blower is coming off of a lx279. Will it work on my x320? Here is a link to check it out:

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/4297506732.html

Thanks in advance for any insight here!

Brian


----------



## js5020 (Feb 10, 2005)

I pretty certain it will not fit without Heavy modification.


----------

